# How hard will it be to find a job in Mexico



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

How hard will it be to find a job in Mexico with a bachelors degree in Computer Science from the US? I have dual citizenship, Mexican/American and I plan on moving to Mexico after my graduation because I am getting married and my wife wants to stay in Mexico, so I am going to move to Mexico, but was wondering how hard it would be to find a job related to IT.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Move to a large city that has Tech jobs. Move to a small peaceful place you{ll have to start your own computer repair, ciber and CELL phone store


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Guadalajara has a nickname: _The Silicon Valley of Mexico_.


----------



## PanamaJack (Apr 1, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Guadalajara has a nickname: _The Silicon Valley of Mexico_.


As RVGRINGO has suggested I would say Guadalajara but also add Monterrey, one of the country's most modern cities with many companies needing IT grads.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

PanamaJack said:


> As RVGRINGO has suggested I would say Guadalajara but also add Monterrey, one of the country's most modern cities with many companies needing IT grads.


DF, Querataro and San Luis Potosí. Here in SLP it is booming now. New construction is everywhere.


----------



## dcasarrubias (May 1, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Guadalajara has a nickname: _The Silicon Valley of Mexico_.



Thanks, I want to thank everyone who responded, I will definitely look into Guadalajara and San Luis.


----------

